# Guaifenesin



## atl74 (Feb 4, 2002)

Anyone here consider the notion of using Guaifenesin to see what efficacy it has on IBS-C? For those who are not familiar with Guaifenesin (Liquibid), it is a medication often used to loosen phlegm and mucous (thus, improving effective mucous thinning and production)Follow me here, if you will, for just a moment. Now, healthy sinuses drain almost a quart(!) of mucous every day. Without any medical knowledge to back it up, one might conclude that optimal sinus drainage would be (at least) beneficial to those who are IBS-C, if for no other reason than the simplistic conclusion that additional mucous and fluids **should** be beneficial to overall GI lubrication and motility. Thoughts, ideas?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Excess mucus would probably gum things up. You want a little bit but too much would get in the way of things. Theoretically, Guaifenesin should help with that, but that's not the problem in IBS or in constipation.


----------



## atl74 (Feb 4, 2002)

Interesting.Would you think that proper sinus drainage would help protect against or prevent reflux, at the very least? This drug intriques me for the only reason that ever since I've been taking it for a diagnosed sinus infection, I've noticed a significant reduction in reflux symptoms and less GI upset and distress in general. Of course, all of this is purely subjective, but I had no such expectations when starting Guaifenesin yet I've had a significant abatement of long-troubling symptoms.


----------



## jeanne m (Feb 9, 2004)

Interesting- I have excessive post nasal drip ever since two sinus operations, which relieved the sinus headaches. However somewhere I recall reading that excess mucus might be responsible for gastric troubles. Recently, because my post nasal drip had worsened I went back to using Gaifenesin, but didnt notice any real difference in my constipation.


----------

